# Axle Beavertail owners ?



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Another thread was talking about axles. Made me think. Anyone ever replaced their torsion axle on the Bluerock trailer? Know the angle? Any other important ordering info? I suppose I could reach out to Bluerock.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Capnredfish said:


> Another thread was talking about axles. Made me think. Anyone ever replaced their torsion axle on the Bluerock trailer? Know the angle? Any other important ordering info? I suppose I could reach out to Bluerock.


Currently in progress. Taking it to the local trailer place for an exact replacement.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you want that new torsion axle to look like new 20 years from now keep it sprayed with CorrosionX green can, axle grease or anything that will repel saltwater. Lube it up before the first trip.


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

Capnredfish said:


> Another thread was talking about axles. Made me think. Anyone ever replaced their torsion axle on the Bluerock trailer? Know the angle? Any other important ordering info? I suppose I could reach out to Bluerock.


I replaced both on a dual axle Owens and Sons trailer I had, the same way as it shows in Terry’s pictures. Both took me around 4 hours start to finish, by myself. I did however get the replacements from Owens and Sons to be sure I got the correct ones. Put some pieces of roofing tar paper in between the axle and the frame, to help cut down on corrosion from the dissimilar metals.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

[email protected]
i emailed this guy and he was pretty quick to reply


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info above. My axle is nowhere near that far gone. Mostly not getting a good deal on rear seal. Corrosion has reached the seal area.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Also don't expect the new torsion axle to exactly match the angle of your old one. I'm guessing the old one probably makes the trailers sit slightly lower because it has worn out over time and sags. When I bought an exact axle of the same dimensions as my last one it sat higher for a bit when new. If I'm wrong on this someone correct me.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Blue rock has already answered me, and provided a picture of label with all information.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is OEM axle for Bluerock trailer.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Glad to see he could help let me know on pricing. Ive order one a few years ago but im sure prices have changed


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> View attachment 97936
> Here is OEM axle for Bluerock trailer.


Rookwell Americoan


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

mine was about that bad , knocked the scale off, sprayed down with rust oleum, greased it up , good as new,


----------

